
Democracy Earth Foundation (YC W15) Releases Source Code of Sovereign - santisiri
https://github.com/DemocracyEarth/sovereign
======
santisiri
Hey folks, I'm lead developer of Sovereign (and YC alumni, winter batch 2015)
and also original creator of DemocracyOS.

In the light of recent events, we released the source code of Sovereign, a new
app for decentralized governance where we are working on a liquid democracy
model that can operate with a blockchain.

Happy to answer any questions and get feedback regarding this.

